# Florida Homeowner Shoots, Kills Pair of Armed Intruders Who Held His Mother Hostage



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-armed-intruders-who-held-his-mother-hostage/


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)

Alvin, Amir. Don't mess with a guys momma.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I wonder what these former geniuses thought was worth a bullet in that particular home? Shame.

GW


----------

